# Recurve center and end serving recommendations?



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

many recurve shooter use .19 halo for both the end and center serving. You could use .14 halo for the end but it is not necessary. Also some people are serving their loop with the string material itself. It make your bow quieter but you cant strech your string before serving because the material will slip under your loop.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i do have a tied tag ends D97 on my recurve ive used this summer for bowfishing, its holding very well with the 50lb bow, you could tie ends with that 35lb for sure and have it last. i did start with some halo for center serving and liked alot but i needed larger diameter with bowfishing arrows, i do like the halo for center. ends theres no reason you cant use 3D and not have the higher priced halo, yeah its not alot of serving on the curve strings for sure. cant say for sure what center would be best fit for 14 strand sorry


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

By tied tag ends, do you mean you tied the ends of the string material, and do these tied tag ends wind up under the end serving?

Are they tied with a whip stitch?

Think I saw something like this on bOw_bender's "how-to" videos on his website at www.nwspinner.com


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Angel Majesty for both the center and the ends. It's more expensive than other materials, but I've had very few problems with it. Also, my biggest investment in string-making is my time, so the cost of the material doesn't matter that much to me. My servings typically outlast the string itself.


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you use the same size serving material for both end and center servings, or do you have 2 different spools of the Majesty serving?


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

I have two Beiter serving jigs. One jig is always loaded with 0.018" Angle Majesty serving, which is what I usually use for the end servings. The other jig I use for the center serving, which can be 0.015", 0.018", or 0.021" Angel Majesty serving, depending on the nock fit I need. You can get by with a single jig, if you don't mind changing out the spools.


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info, it's very helpful and always welcome. 

When I do shell out for a string server, I might give an Emerald serving tool a try. It looks pretty straight-forward to swap out spools, and the comments I've read on it seem pretty favorable. Anyone have any direct experience with this serving jig?

http://www.nwspinner.com/index.php/emeraldmenu


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

DK Lieu said:


> I use Angel Majesty for both the center and the ends. It's more expensive than other materials, but I've had very few problems with it. Also, my biggest investment in string-making is my time, so the cost of the material doesn't matter that much to me. My servings typically outlast the string itself.


That majesty is magical stuff....wish it was a little less expensive....but its money well spent

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

